# Old hand saw steel....any good for knives?



## tocws2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have several older handsaws, including the one shown below. Are these typically suitable for knife making? I realize that it's thinner steel, but perhaps could be used for filet knives or something similar?

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
@NYWoodturner 

Thanks,

-jason

One-man cross cut saw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 21, 2018)

I like them that are from this era, as they are usually made from steel that has no memory. They are also usually tri ground which was to help to keep friction from building heat at the back of the saw. This is a good trade.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 21, 2018)

Jason - Hiw old is that saw? I think it would be a shame to cut it up for knives. The steel is probably a fairly simple high carbon steel. Depending on how old it is I don’t think they were alloying tungsten in yet. If I were you I would send that to @Brink for restoration and just buy some high carbon steel. You’d be surprised how inexpensive it is. 
However if you cut it up I’m sure it will make fine knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 21, 2018)

I have had four cross cut saws that I have cut into blanks for filet knives. IF you can find someone who is willing to pay big bucks for the saw then by all means keep it and do that. BUT remember that restoration costs can eat you up too. But as NYWoodturner said, it is something you just do not see a lot of anymore and keeping it intact would preserve its history.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 24, 2018)

Really cool Jason...here's one I got my Dad left me with. 

No way I could ever cut this one up.

Think it's an early 1900 Atkins??

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

